# Need for Speed Underground unter Win7 -_-



## Gast12307 (4. April 2013)

Guten Tag, liebe Com.

Ich habe ein Problem welches mich schon ziemlich lange nervt.

Ich habe alle Need for Speed Teile von Underground bis Pro Street und fast alle lassen sich problemlos auf meinem neuen Laptop installieren.
NfS Underground 1 & 2 bereiten mir nur Kopfschmerzen.

Wenn Ich die CD von NfS Underground 1 einlege, also die 1.CD, dann wird die CD zwar erkannt, wenn Ich jedoch einen Doppelklick auf die CD mache (also auf das Icon im Arbeitsplatz) braucht es ca. 1 min zum laden und danach stürzt der explorer ab und ich muss ihn neu starten und danach das gleiche Problem und immer wieder und wieder und wieder. Juhuu! 

Ich wollte euch fragen was Ich dagegen tun kann.

Hat irgendjemand Tipps die mir helfen könnten?

mfg, omiomiomi25


----------



## ak1504 (4. April 2013)

Ich würd sagen die Disk ist Schrott...


----------



## Gast12307 (4. April 2013)

Die hat nicht einmal einen Kratzer :/


----------



## ak1504 (4. April 2013)

Ja aber Disks können doch auch durch Lichteinstrahlung schaden nehmen und die ist ja schon etliche Jahre alt.

Wenn du es gekauft und nen Key hast würd ich mir woher nen Image besorgen und fertig.


----------



## Gast12307 (4. April 2013)

Was ist mit Image gemeint? Die CD von irgendwo ausleihen oder ausm i-net die installationsdateien?
Sry, wenns blöd klingt. Finde jedoch keine CD Image im internet...


----------



## Klinge Xtream (4. April 2013)

Versuch mal mit einem Programm(Isobuster...)von einem gescheiten Laufwerk aus ein ISO zu machen!
Dann vom ISO installieren und wenns nicht anders geht , einen noCD verwenden(vorher noch patchen).
Wenn das nichts wird musst du wohl neu kaufen :/

Bei Widescreengaming gibt es noch ein Tool mit dem du die Auflösung deines LCD verwenden kannst.
Universal Widescreen (UniWS) Patcher | WSGF


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. April 2013)

das Spiel läuft unter win vista problemlos und auch in win 8. Win 7 hat probleme die securom diskcheck anzuerkennen. Lösung ein IDE laufwerk muss im rechner sein.
und die disk davon geprüft werden.


----------

